# Which Pod machine - we need 30!



## timj17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi,

We have some accommodation units in South Devon and want to buy a pod based coffee machine for our top of the range accommodation. We need 30 for now, maybe more in future years.

We will be including some free pods and want to sell additional pods in our shop. So the availability of the pods for re-sale and the cost per pod are probably more important than the initial machine cost, as well as the taste and ease of use for customers! I have looked into the Senseo machines and individually wrapped pods (which is ideal for us) from thecoffeepod.co.uk which work out at about 12p each.

The only thing that concerns me with Senseo is not many people sell the machines now, will they be discontinued? Does anyone have any advice or suggestions?

Thanks..


----------



## timj17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Anyone heard if Philips plan to stop selling senseo? We don't want to buy that many and find we can't get pods or additional machines in a few years.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What sort of budget do you have per machine?


----------



## timj17 (Feb 12, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> What sort of budget do you have per machine?


Hi,

I think the pod cost is probably more important as we will be buying a lot. I've seen the £50-70 senseo machines around, but don't mind spending more on the machines if it will save us in the long run.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

i've seen a business style Nespresso machine in a private office. I guess essentially it works the same way except the pods are a different shape and size to the consumer. The machine was a lot bigger too, though that may be due to the stand it was on.

The good thing was that people couldn't bring their own pods (so would be forced to purchase yours) and also most people wouldn't want to take them as they are useless at home.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Top of the range accommodation having the delight of a Pod machine!

IMHO - get a really good coffee machine and Barista for your cafe and let the top of the rangers (and everyone else) walk for a really good coffee.

Pod coffee is not upmarket!

Pod coffee is disappointing!

A good REAL coffee machine would give everyone the coffee they deserve and may well cost you less than a herd of Pod machine running wild!

Just a thought!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruce Boogie said:


> Top of the range accommodation having the delight of a Pod machine!
> 
> IMHO - get a really good coffee machine and Barista for your cafe and let the top of the rangers (and everyone else) walk for a really good coffee.
> 
> ...


Very true. But, if the decision is made for individual machines in-room, it has to be Nespresso. You can often find deals on them and they are kinda the market leader. If it's good enough for George!


----------



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Even the smallest Nespresso Inissia pulls a half decent capsule shot. Nespresso kick all the other capsule machines out the park.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Bruce Boogie said:


> Top of the range accommodation having the delight of a Pod machine!
> 
> IMHO - get a really good coffee machine and Barista for your cafe and let the top of the rangers (and everyone else) walk for a really good coffee.
> 
> ...


Obviously (on this forum atleast) true, but whats important is what will make the top-end places appear better.

On that basis alone the Nespresso system should be the best choice, just because of it sqush marketing clout, it's retail stores look highe end. As it happens Nespresso is the best of the pod systems as well.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

You are probably right about Nespresso :-(

I talked to a rep in Selfridges and the company spiel about how such a small amount of the world's finest coffee in a tiny tin can make a coffee better than any other machine as its ground and packed in an atmosphere of Nitrogen to avoid any damage to the ground coffee. The pods are good as eye candy and all the cleaning staff will br buying Nespresso machines to use at home, what with free pods from work.

Ramp up the coffee shop and serve the real thing.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If I had to go with anything "pod-wise" then it'd be a Nespresso.

For your 'high end' customers, it'd have some brand awareness and would appear, to the man in the street, to be a 'top end' coffee machine. They probably require minimal maintenance and the coffee isn't tooooo bad from them.

Nespresso capsules run about 29p each for branded proper Nespresso ones - though most supermarkets do 'compatible' capsules now, with Lidl offering their versions for about 17p a shot.

This is worth a read though: http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/What-Coffee-Capsules-are-Compatible-with-Nespresso-/10000000178269340/g.html


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

It's probably safer to stick with the smart and safer Nespresso pods in the shop rather than risk moans, goats and call outs when the machine doesn't work.

I can see CFUK members taking their own machines on holiday


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you 30 AEG LM5100 Lavazza Mio machines for £58 each delivered.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I've got s very similar AEG with Lavazza for taking on holiday ~ after a few coffees we decided to leave it at home! The drink was a pleasant coffee flavoured drink, which was about as good as the Nespresso pod drinks that I had tried.

Once split with the real thing, its very hard going back.

But for a lot of the clients it will be a lot better than "Gold Blend!"


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

timj17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have some accommodation units in South Devon and want to buy a pod based coffee machine for our top of the range accommodation. We need 30 for now, maybe more in future years.
> 
> ...


I always think you will have problems with people bringing pods from home, if they already have a nespresso, the footprint available in the accommodation, things going faulty, more electrical appliances and the overall hassle of keeping the machines clean. In addition they will may go to a local supermarket to buy the pods cheaper than you sell them.

However, i do have a suggestion and it's one I personally would use if I were in your position and would also like if I were to stay at your establishment.

Eschew the machine and place a Carafe in all accommodation. Find a Local roaster and purchase bulk coffee from them. In the shop a single (reasonably priced) bag grinder, set up for filter/carafe coffee and grind to order from the sealed bulk packs. Use a Kraft Paper bag, or small foil coffee pouch that can be resealed e.g. Ziplock (perhaps 125g and 250g options). Place a small initial amount of fresh coffee for a few cups in the room , with a discount ticket for fresh ground from your shop.

Advantages:


Local roasted fresh ground coffee (can't beat it)

Your Logo branding

No kit to maintain and you already have Kettles presumably

People might buy a bag to take home

You can sell Carafes (e.g if you liked our Carafe, take it home with you and you bill them for it on their cc)

It's a higher class option that no one is doing to the best of my knowledge


Obviously you would need to work out the details...but I think it would be much nicer than a POD system and a better talking point. Of course you can't do frothy milk drinks or hot chocolate, but I suspect that might not matter so much as very good powdered Sachets already exist for the Chocolate options.

P.S. There is also the reusable on cup gold filter things that sit on top of the cup, if you don't like the idea of carafes


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

That, to me, is a much more workable solution.

Better coffee, good "up market" branding of the unique coffee, (and a better mark up in the shop).

No machines to PAT test and problem solve if they (when they) are incorrectly operated 

Easy to sell in advertising and proper coffee.

You should try the various methods by taste and also by practicality. Some users are a sandwich short of a picnic when it comes to a new toy to work!

Hope all these ideas are grist to the mill in finding a workable solution.


----------

